# Post your travel pics



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Post a picture of your travels*

I couldn't find the older thread, so I'm making a new one. I'll start with the pics from my latest trip:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where was this?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Where was this?


Banff and Jasper National Park


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Gorgeous pics. :O

I don't really travel, and my pics aren't nearly the same professional quality, but here are some of Mackinac Island (2011, I think) I posted in another thread earlier...



tehuti88 said:


> In the dark cedar woods of Mackinac Island...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> I don't really travel, and my pics aren't nearly the same professional quality, but here are some of Mackinac Island (2011, I think) I posted in another thread earlier...


I can see why you are a fanatic &#128561;


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a ton of photos from when I went to NY with my family a while ago.


* *







































































Favorite subway graffiti:


* *















I also saw Garth Hudson at the Stone and got this terrible picture of Hal Willner, Kenny Wolleson and the crowd but I'll still cherish it forever.


* *


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

The Bogside area of Derry, Northern Ireland is known for its political murals...









...but you can also find useful contact info there


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Gorgeous pics. :O
> 
> I don't really travel, and my pics aren't nearly the same professional quality, but here are some of Mackinac Island (2011, I think) I posted in another thread earlier...


I always thought it was pronounced and spelled Mackinaw Island?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Those are nice photos.  I make videos with my photos, so I'll post these:

















When there are songs, it usually means I heard them while I was there and thought they should be in the videos.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Barakiel said:


> I can see why you are a fanatic &#55357;&#56881;


Indeed. :grin2:

Your photos are fascinating! I especially like the way the building in the seventh one falls into shadows at the bottom.



gunner21 said:


> I always thought it was pronounced and spelled Mackinaw Island?


Pronounced "Mackinaw," spelled "Mackinac." The city on the mainland has the English spelling while it seems everything else has the French spelling. For example, Mackinaw City, Fort Michilimackinac (mish-ill-ih-MACK-ih-naw), Mackinac Bridge, Straits of Mackinac, Mackinac Island, Fort Mackinac.

Not sure why that is. :con

Meanwhile the original Anishinaabe spelling was something like Michinimakinong. (When I Google that exact spelling, all I get is my own stuff. ops :lol But it was similar to that.)


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> I couldn't find the older thread, so I'm making a new one. I'll start with the pics from my latest trip:


HOME! I grew up North of Banff. Also I'm the only one in my immediate family to not have worked at the icefields! :clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spectacular views! I'm currently in the USA on holiday, New York this week.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Next stop is Boston then to the Grand Canyon & Vegas.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

*Melbourne.*


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


> Those are nice photos.  I make videos with my photos, so I'll post these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, the songs really suit the openings of your Las Vegas and LA videos! and those short clips of recordings makes me realise how much better videos are at remembering holidays than just pictures


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> nice, the songs really suit the openings of your Las Vegas and LA videos! and those short clips of recordings makes me realise how much better videos are at remembering holidays than just pictures


Thanks.  Whenever I go somewhere, I make a list of songs I heard because I think they are good for remembering. Videos can be as fun as photos because of that, too.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Some pictures from my trip to Sutherland (far north of Scotland), aka real life Skyrim. Pictures have lost their quality a bit after I shrank them, but hey ho.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Some pictures from my trip to Sutherland (far north of Scotland), aka real life Skyrim. Pictures have lost their quality a bit after I shrank them, but hey ho.


Scottish cows <3. Everything looks gorgeous. Are these what would be considered the highlands?


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Scottish cows <3. Everything looks gorgeous. Are these what would be considered the highlands?


Thanks. Yes, that's the highlands, I usually go there on holiday every year or so.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

RagnarLothbrok said:


> Some pictures from my trip to Sutherland (far north of Scotland), aka real life Skyrim. Pictures have lost their quality a bit after I shrank them, but hey ho.


Wow, those are some nice shots.

The UK countryside is definitely among my favourite kinds of scenery.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Just Lurking said:


> Wow, those are some nice shots.
> 
> The UK countryside is definitely among my favourite kinds of scenery.


Thanks! I have lots more of my holidays around Britain in the past few years that I could share, but I may end up spamming this thread.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

A few from Japan just a few weeks ago..

Shinjuku area









Kawaguchiko


















Ueno Zoo





































Shibuya










Monkey Park in Arashiyama area


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

And some from South Korea

Banpo Bridge Rainbow Fountain










Bukhansan National Park




























Found a pretty cat at the peak


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like you can't post to the old one anymore, so I'm creating this. From a recent trip:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@gunner21

That is Awesome.

I'm thinking @harrison would love looking at these.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @gunner21
> 
> That is Awesome.
> 
> I'm thinking @harrison would love looking at these.


Great photos - looks like an interesting place.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> Great photos - looks like an interesting place.


According to photo above it is Montes Claros.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

harrison said:


> Great photos - looks like an interesting place.


It was. These are from a recent trip to Southern Spain.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I like making videos from my photos with songs I heard while I was there:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Silent Memory

Cool.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Paris Museum of Anatomy - Galerie de Paléontologie et d'Anatomie comparée


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@idoughnutknow

Cool. :O


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

idoughnutknow said:


> Paris Museum of Anatomy - Galerie de Paléontologie et d'Anatomie comparée


Why all black and white?


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

idoughnutknow said:


> Paris Museum of Anatomy - Galerie de Paléontologie et d'Anatomie comparée


The little dude third from the left is wearing a massive grin! They look like something from a Tim Burton movie.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> Looks like you can't post to the old one anymore, so I'm creating this. From a recent trip:


Toledo! I loved this place. Many fond memories


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Shredder said:


> The little dude third from the left is wearing a massive grin! They look like something from a Tim Burton movie.


I wonder what joke they're sharing together? I'm glad you mentioned Tim Burton anyway, that was exactly what I thought when I saw these little guys haha



Mondo_Fernando said:


> @*idoughnutknow*
> 
> Cool. :O


Thanks! :boogie



gunner21 said:


> Why all black and white?


The pictures were taken on black and white film - Ilford HP5.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

idoughnutknow said:


> Thanks! :boogie


You're welcome.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

idoughnutknow said:


> The pictures were taken on black and white film - Ilford HP5.


Film??? Oh dear lord.. you freak!! I'm just kidding! :b I noticed the grain when I saw the pic at full size. I used to developed my own photos many years ago when I was back at school. I miss the smell of the chemicals :eyes


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Some from last summer in Italy


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Stillborn baby skeletons? Cool.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Some more from Spain:


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This thread makes me nostalgic :crying:

Here are some pics from my trip to Israel this past December. This was in Tel Aviv:




























On some road










Caesarea










This was taken in a church in Nazareth. A Japanese mosaic of Mary and baby Jesus


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Fixxer said:


>


Are you riding Donald Trump? Also, is that a flag in white and blue, under the Brazilian flag? Which one?


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I miss Seoul.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Replicante said:


> Are you riding Donald Trump? Also, is that a flag in white and blue, under the Brazilian flag? Which one?


I was just kidding actually. lol


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Fixxer said:


> I was just kidding actually. lol


Ok, man. I just thought you were brazilian and that it could be a flag of a brazilian state. Looks like it was a world cup game. That's awesome.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Replicante said:


> Ok, man. I just thought you were brazilian and that it could be a flag of a brazilian state. Looks like it was a world cup game. That's awesome.


It's Brazilian fans in there for the world cup. Actually, it was a Guitar battle (#4) challenge and they ended up asking people some questions. I don't have many pics I have not shared yet so...


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Fixxer said:


> It's Brazilian fans in there for the world cup. Actually, it was a Guitar battle (#4) challenge and they ended up asking people some questions. I don't have many pics I have not shared yet so...


Sounds amazing. World cup vibes are the best. I love it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Hiked The Camino de Santiago in Spain last year. It's a network of trails through the Spanish countryside that leads to Santiago de Compostella and the burial site of St. James the Greater. This picture was taken somewhere around Melide while I was on the way to Boente.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

2011
i only got to travel because of family. now, it's highly unlikely because my job sucks *** and pays really badly and due to my anxiety and depressive disorders i'll never find a better job


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Just after my first Hole in one

and a lovely shot of the Isle of Wight statue

View attachment 117233


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Alpha Tauri said:


> 2011
> i only got to travel because of family. now, it's highly unlikely because my job sucks *** and pays really badly and due to my anxiety and depressive disorders i'll never find a better job


Is this Singapore?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

harrison said:


> Is this Singapore?


Yes


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I like everyone's pics. Good idea @gunner21, your photos are beautiful.

Mine is a day trip, but I like it.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Blue Dino said:


>


Amazing architecture and such a good photo. Where is this?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Blue Dino said:


>


Hmm this looks weirdly familiar to me, like I saw it in a YT video once.

Is it Fukuoka? (I'm probably wrong it's just what's coming to mind.)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> Amazing architecture and such a good photo. Where is this?





Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm this looks weirdly familiar to me, like I saw it in a YT video once.
> 
> Is it Fukuoka? (I'm probably wrong it's just what's coming to mind.)


Bingo Persephone! It's fukuoka. Canal city mall.

They have a very cool coordinated fountain show too. Photo was from 2014. Mall probably looks a bit different now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Blue Dino said:


> Bingo Persephone! It's fukuoka. Canal city mall.
> 
> They have a very cool coordinated fountain show too. Photo was from 2014. Mall probably looks a bit different now.


Cool lol. I have no idea why I remembered that since I can't even 100% remember what the video was about and it was years ago :con the architecture is cool though.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Blue Dino said:


>


We have a similar looking mall in Istanbul called Kanyon Mall, designed by the same architect Jon Jerde (I didn't take the photo):


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Were said:


> We have a similar looking mall in Istanbul called Kanyon Mall, designed by the same architect Jon Jerde (I didn't take the photo):


Never heard of him. Thanks for sharing.

That mall reminds me of the New York Guggenheim Museum.

No clue he designed the Fremont Street in Las Vegas.

And this work of his looks pretty cool and insane as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namba_Parks


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Eiffel Tower

 
La Sagrada Familia in Barcelona. The way the light shines through this building is absolutely beautiful.

 
Neuschwanstein Castle in Germany. Has a fairy tale feel to it. Apparently was the inspiration for the design of Sleeping Beauty Castle in Disneyland.



 
I miss travelling


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Alleviate Suffering said:


> Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> La Sagrada Familia in Barcelona. The way the light shines through this building is absolutely beautiful.
> ...


Oof. Wanderlust hit me hard with your post.These are some great shots! I miss Paris. I miss Spain. Germany has been on my list for a while.

Hopefully we'll all be able to travel in the near future.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Some from my recent trip to Quebec:


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Backpacking + Rafting trip. Western United States.


----------

